# Advice for Jersey Boys at The Palazzo



## Art4th (Mar 9, 2010)

I'm getting ready to purchase tickets for Jersey Boys but I've never been in this theater before. I have a choice of Front Orchestra or Mezzanine. I obviously know that the FO seats are better, but I'm wondering if they're better enough to justify the price difference ($102 compared to $63). How large is this theater? Are the mezzanine seats acceptable? I've been in some casino theaters where the back row is till a decent seat. Is this the case here? 

I'm buying four tickets so my total savings after the fees will be in the $160-$180 range if I get the M seats. I'd much rather save the money and use it to see another show if my experience will be pretty much the same wherever I sit, but I don't want the M seats if they're really no good. Any advice?

Thanks, Art


----------



## Cindala (Mar 9, 2010)

You didn't say what row you would be in the mezzanine section. If it's in the first couple of rows, then I would go with the mezzanine. I personally like the view from a little higher, and also off to the side as opposed to directly in the middle. How up front are the orchestra seats?
Look at a seating chart for the theater, and see if you can get a better look at where you might be seated.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 9, 2010)

I've been looking on a couple of different ticket sites. I can get something in the first three rows of the Mezzanine, but the site with the best price for Front Orchestra tickets doesn't show the seat locations. Are the Mezzanine seats still close enough to the stage to enjoy the show properly?

Edit: I just read a review that said the Mezzanine seats are fine so I may go with those unless I see something here that convinces me otherwise. Thanks for your input.


----------



## beanie (Mar 9, 2010)

you'll love this show . just saw it last week here in florida and it was great


----------



## Cindala (Mar 9, 2010)

Art4th said:


> I've been looking on a couple of different ticket sites. I can get something in the first three rows of the Mezzanine, but the site with the best price for Front Orchestra tickets doesn't show the seat locations. Are the Mezzanine seats still close enough to the stage to enjoy the show properly?
> 
> Edit: I just read a review that said the Mezzanine seats are fine so I may go with those unless I see something here that convinces me otherwise. Thanks for your input.



Get "The Unofficial Guide to Las Vegas" written by Bob Sehlinger. In the book there is a section where he reviews all the shows, the theater seats and gives you tips for each. I was browsing through it today at Borders and plan to buy it when I get another coupon.


----------



## beanie (Mar 9, 2010)

according to this message board ,people are saying the balcony is too far back . 

http://www.vegasmessageboard.com/forums/showthread.php?t=48506

travelzoo also has the discounted seats.

http://entertainment.travelzoo.com/las-vegas-entertainment/759415


----------



## NJDave (Mar 9, 2010)

The Mezzanine is fine.  We went on a Saturday night.  Our tickets were in the "second section" of the Mezzanine (the $63 seats you refer to).  We were relocated to the second row in the Mezzanine and had a few empty seats next to us to spread out a little.


----------



## Karen G (Mar 10, 2010)

Here's a seating chart. 

We saw the show at the Palazzo in December and it was fantastic. We were in the orchestra side section but I think the mezzanine would be fine, especially in the front couple of rows. The action takes place all over the stage and the sound is phenomenal. I think I'd rather save the money and go with the cheaper tickets.

We ate at the  Grand Luxcafe at the Palazzo before the show and it was a good meal at a reasonable price.  Our tickets included free drinks at the Lavo Bar afterward and that was nice, too.


----------



## Art4th (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks to everyone for all the info and advice. I ended up getting four tickets, second row center in the Mezzanine. Based on what I've read here, and in "The Unofficial Guide to Las Vegas", I think those seats will be fine. It saved me $175 over the Front Orchestra tickets so I'm going to use that money for a couple more inexpensive shows. Thanks again.


----------

